# مساعدة في المحرك النفاث



## أبو الحسن الديراني (17 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اخوتي الكرام
انا طالب في السنة الثالثة قسم التصميم الميكانيكي و احتاج بعض المعلومات عن دورة المحرك النفاث
و صور هذه الدورة و هل هي نفسها دورة برايثون
مع الشكر الجزيل 

m.r​


----------



## وسيمووو (20 ديسمبر 2010)

اهلا اخوي العزيز 
في هادا الرابط يمديك تعرف كل شيء عن ال Jet engine 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jet_engine

وهادا رابط تاني وان شاء الله يفيدك 
http://www.salvatoreaiello.com/main.shtml
و انا عن نفسي انصحك بالرابط الثاني 
لانو الشرح مع الصور 
فا اتمنى اني قدرت افيدك 
وهادا المعلومات على العموم نفس المعلومات اللي انا درستها في الجامعة 
اتمنى لك التوفيق اخي العزيز 
تقبل تحياتي ​


----------



## أبو الحسن الديراني (31 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير اخ"وسيمووو"بالفعل الرابط الثاني روعة 

الف شكر لك
​


----------

